# New Electric Eel



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

As of May 1st, 2017 I am a new Independent Distributor for
Electric Eel Mfg, for south Texas
also for Easy Cam sewer cameras 
not bad for a disabled Master Plumber/ Drainman :whistling2:


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> As of May 1st, 2017 I am a new Independent Distributor for
> Electric Eel Mfg, for south Texas
> also for Easy Cam sewer cameras
> not bad for a disabled Master Plumber/ Drainman :whistling2:


no more trojan?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have my own Company 

MAC SALES 777
Independent Distributor for 
Electric Eel Mfg,
Trojan WorldWide Inc,
Multi-Pure Water Filters,
and several other local companys


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Primary working on selling Electric Eel at this time but will assist Plumbers in 
finding what ever Brand or type of Sewer Equipment, Jetters, or Cameras
that they may want to Purchase to meet their needs


----------



## sethro1981 (Oct 31, 2016)

how do you become an Eel rep


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sethro1981 said:


> how do you become an Eel rep


You must first learn to do the electric slide.


----------

